

Treat Open Source Like a Startup - purpleturtle
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2014/05/open-source-marketing-with-velocityjs/

======
krschultz
Open source is no different than any project or business. Marketing matters.
Design matters. Name / Brand matters.

We (engineers) do ourselves a disservice by dismissing the 'soft' parts of
gaining mindshare.

There are a bunch of image loaders on Android. My personal technical
preference may be Android-Universal-Image-Loader, but it sure is a heck of a
lot easier to tell people to download Picasso. And when they google 'Android
Picasso', they are going to land on Square's awesome landing page for it. It's
not a coincidence that it has become one of the most popular options.

------
nealogrady
Unfortunately, the motto: "if you build it, they will come" mentality loved by
engineers/developers, who love creating and hate selling, is not a thing.

